# Coursing Ability Test



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

There was a CAT in our neck of the woods this weekend, so I entered Squash. We had a blast, and he passed both days. One more pass and he gets a fancy title, CA, although it probably won't be until next spring as that's when the local club that holds them will probably do their next one and it's not that important enough to me to travel for. 

First of all, I was super proud of him completely aside from the coursing. I had gotten some advice to bring a kennel, camp chairs, and entertainment - but I really had no idea exactly how much time is spent waiting around for your turn at this type of event. And there were a lot of people and dogs there, but Squash was super chill all day long. Hanging out in line for his soundness evaluation, resting in his crate, whatever... he just took it all in stride.



















Some pictures from both days on the course.































































We tried to pose with his ribbons, but he just wanted to be back out on the course, aheh.










Thanks for looking!


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Congratulations! What a beautiful area to have fun with your dog!


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

EEEEE Now your making me crazy! The JR Trials ar Nov. 3rd AHHHHHH I'm going crazy!


----------

